# SOme pictures



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Treesa that is your bird Gorgeous in the back










First time mom










4th set of eggs


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

getting some sun


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The birds are SO lovely, and Gorgeous fits right in. I can't wait until she has babies with her new mate.... who is enroute.

The hens on the nest are adorable. 

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful Birds! Thanks for sharing the nice pics!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

great looking birds, that hen on the nest looks like she means business.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOVELY!! Just love the white birds...........


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great looking birds...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovely birds. Did I see a Modena in one of them?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

"4th set of eggs" looks so stern and serious! LOL!! Your whites are gorgeous, and what a lovely spacious environment.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Lovely birds. Did I see a Modena in one of them?


Nope show kings,

thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very nice setup, Grim, and lovely birds! Thank you so much for the pictures!

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Great pictures!
I really love your birds!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI GRIM,You realy have some nice looking birds and a real clean set up, your birds look nice and healthy you will do well. ...GEORGE


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks George and everyone else.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gorgeous birds, Grim.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow those birds are veryyy nice!!


----------

